# Coyote taking down deer in Fargo



## coyote-man (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.bob95fm.com/photoalbum.php

You may have to copy and paste to your browser to see this, but this was the coyote that took down the doe on the fairway at the Fargo Country Club on Wednesday, February 9th, 2011.


----------



## coyote-man (Dec 29, 2010)

It should work to just click on it...kind of interesting. Especially when I was told by the game and fish that coyotes don't usually take an adult deer, in fact it is somewhat "unheard of"....if this happens on a golf course right in the city limits...what is happening in the wild.

HUNT HARD, HUNT OFTEN...YOU CAN'T GET ANYTHING FROM THE COUCH


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Great pictures! :thumb:

Mother nature at work.

Doesnt look an adult to me either. Probably last springs fawn looking at its size compared to the pooch. Probably was sick to start with as well. Lots and lots and lots of sick deer out there right now. Coyotes are taking full advantage.

We've had to many deer anyway. Old man winter and ma nature are taking care of em.

Dont lament though, ma nature will take care of the coyotes soon enough too.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There are a lot of things that have to go right for a single coyote to take down a deer, the starts must have been aligned. The coyote probably ran the heck out of that doe, (i'll agree, it looks like a last years fawn), with all the snow it just wore it out, and especially fast if it was wore down already from being stressed. Doesn't take much.

I've been hearing rumor about large deer herds in ND starting to loose a lot of deer to sickness, just dropping dead all over. Coyotes get the blame for a lot of things.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool story!

I showed the video clip to my 6th hour science class yesterday at school. I hadn't heard about it until lunch, or I would have showed all my classes. They thought it was pretty cool.

Then the park district comes and takes the deer carcass away? Then the coyote comes back and someone stole his cache! Just leave it alone, the scavengers will take care of it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dont lament though, ma nature will take care of the coyotes soon enough too.


Ouch, starvation is how "ma nature" takes care of the coyotes. Unfortunately for the coyotes to starve means deer populations and other species have been decimated. So I worry.

Coyotes like all animals are opportunists. With the thaw we are having now they have a great opportunity. They will now stay on top of the snow while the deer fall through. It will be much easier to run them down without expending so much energy. When it gets cold the energy budget runs everything.

Most animals are not wasteful, and it also ticked me that the city removed the carcass. Now the coyote has to kill something else to stay alive. Given the right opportunities some predators are wasteful. I just got back from Hawaii and visited out there with a Native American that has a ranch on the east edge of Glacier Park. He says he has a lot of grizzlies, but they don't bother things much. He said the wolves however, are a big problem. From his house he has watched them run down elk cows, take them to the ground, and eat only the calf inside of her, then leave her. Coyotes have been observed doing the same thing, but with deer, and not very often.

Don't count on "ma nature" to much. We humans have impacted the environment so much that it takes hunting seasons, and habitat management to balance "ma nature". Nature balancing it's self is a cute story for school kids, but it doesn't work well anymore. Not many places left on earth where it does. Perhaps in the jungles of South America. The general populace needs to understand that today hunters are needed to balance "ma nature".


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Plainsman said:


> > Dont lament though, ma nature will take care of the coyotes soon enough too.
> 
> 
> Ouch, starvation is how "ma nature" takes care of the coyotes. Unfortunately for the coyotes to starve means deer populations and other species have been decimated. So I worry.
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The SRS did a survey here in SC on 260,000 acre tract where they radio collared does, and then did the same on their new born fawns. Over a multi year study, it was found that yotes were killing 70+ % of the new born fawns.

How ya like them coyotes now... :******: :******: :******:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I love em, if coyotes disappeared I'd have to take up some strange hobby like ice fishing


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasha and Abby said:


> The SRS did a survey here in SC on 260,000 acre tract where they radio collared does, and then did the same on their new born fawns. Over a multi year study, it was found that yotes were killing 70+ % of the new born fawns.
> 
> How ya like them coyotes now... :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


 I think that maybe 70% of the fawns that died were due to coyotes, I don't think it was actually 70% of all fawns was it?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

there is really no way for them to do a study on fawn mortality unless they are right there watching the fawns all the time. Fawns can be killed by many different animals, and can die of being sick and being eaten by coyotes.

There are lots of animals that will depredate on fawns; coyotes, wolves, lions, eagles, hawks, owls, fox occationally. Then there are the ones that die from sickness or still born that are munched on. when the researcher people go out to find the collars all they find is the collar or a carcass that had been eaten by coyotes. So the study has some flaws if you ask me. very inconclusive.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> > Dont lament though, ma nature will take care of the coyotes soon enough too.
> 
> 
> Ouch, starvation is how "ma nature" takes care of the coyotes. Unfortunately for the coyotes to starve means deer populations and other species have been decimated. So I worry.
> ...


Man sure did a bang up job "controlling" our sky high deer population the last ten years didn't he? Here we sit after record high numbers, watching "ma nature" control the deer via winter and coyotes. When the deer go down, the coyotes will. Pretty simple age old system.

I agree with you that man has had a huge impact on the "natural balance" of things. But in the end, nature is gonna do what it wants to do regardless of what we want, or try to do contrary to the master plan. We're just along for the ride like everything else.


----------

